
Selling a Wordpress Plugin on Flippa - hbien
http://flippa.com/blog/case-studies/dan-grossman-on-selling-wpreviewsite-a-wordpress-plugin/
======
hellotoby
These sites always leave me with a bad taste in my mouth.

The whole website 'flipping' business seems shady and geared towards
maximising referrals or ad clicks through the use of splogs or other grey area
techniques.

My main disappointment however, would be that most of the sites listed on
flippa (or sitepoint marketplace) add little or no value to the Internet, but
instead make it a more cluttered and confusing place for non-technical users.

~~~
axod
Not sure I agree. The example linked to is for a profitable business selling a
WP thingy direct to users. Making $10,200 profit per month.

It was sold for $90k which seems a low price given that profitability.

There's definitely lots of spammy rubbish on flippa, but just set the filters
and you'll find the profitable decent businesses for sale.

------
bravura
I am curious to hear about more experiences (positive and negative) using
flippa.com

~~~
jmathai
I sold a site on auction and it got 2 bids. Most of the sites that get bids
are ones which have high page rank or other seo/marketing value.

The site I sold was a legitimate well built twitter marketing tool that had
1.5k users and had sent 700k direct messages. It was well designed and coded
as opposed to most of the sites on there.

I sold it because I had another venture that I wanted to focus all my time on
so the selling price wasn't as valuable as just getting rid of the site.

Overall the experience with the site was that the site worked well. It
probably wasn't the best audience for what I was selling though, hence 2 bids.

